# Bob Marley I blaze when listeing



## reggaeuplifts (Apr 20, 2009)

I just check this out on amazon http://bit.ly/BobMarleyAmazon I buying it because I love his live presents I only wish I could have seen him before he past R.I.P.


----------



## 420Swagg (Apr 20, 2009)

Shit i listen to some 2pac,sublime, and some bonethugs when i smoke!


----------



## Operation 420 (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw Ziggy in concert...was sweet


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 20, 2009)

"Three Little Birds" - Bob Marley...


----------



## justinbars (Apr 21, 2009)

bob marley will forever be a legend


----------



## reggaeuplifts (Apr 23, 2009)

he is a legend fosho. This album is really hitting the spot for my marley fix. gotta love his honesty as an artist.


----------



## Marinastoken (Apr 26, 2009)

They put out his gold collection which in my opinion is the only album youll ever need. 

His music was... amazing. To say the least. 

Waiting In Vain, mos deff my favorite song of all time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2009)

Bob is, and always will, be a legend......when you smoke herb, it reveal you to yourself


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Bob is, and always will, be a legend......when you smoke herb, it reveal you to yourself


 

ahahahahahaha @ your sig...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2009)

gotta make sure I save my ass.....just in case...........


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Apr 27, 2009)

still funny ... u scared go to chruch


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2009)

?????sorry, I didn't get that one....


----------

